# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  agua al mar

## perdiguera

Con la cantidad de agua que hace falta a algunos, otros desembalsan por ser poco previsores. El embalse de Rialp, último de los del Segre, ha estado desa guando 120m3/seg durante cuatro dias debido a que no se pueden anegar los terrenos que todavía no están expropiados.
Este embalse acabó su presa hace más de seis años y todavía no se ha podido hacer el último escalón de carga para su puesta en servicio definitiva; antes porque no había agua y ahora porque no hay terrenos.
En seis años!!!!!
Excelente previsión de la CHE :Mad: 
El único embalse con capacidad aguas abajo es el de Ribarroja de Ebro que está casi lleno.
Total 40 Hm para el Delta, al que por cierto le vendría bien una campaña de retirada de flamencos ya por ahora sólo se han comido el 30% de las plantaciones de arroz.

----------


## Xuquer

Que mal arreglao está el mundo Perdiguera  :Mad: 

Explica un poco más lo de los flamencos, el Delta, arroz...  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

No hago más que referir lo que publican los periódicos.
Según la comunidad de regantes del Delta la presencia de flamencos se ha multiplicado por diez en los últimos tres años.
Los flamencos, en su búsqueda de comida en las zonas anegadas, que es como se planta el arroz, como bien sabrá Xuquer, remueven el fondo estropeando las plantaciones del mismo, con un perjuicio económico evaluado en este año de más de 6 millones de .
Por cierto, hoy el Segre a su paso por Lleida iba salido de madre, lo cual indica que siguen desembalsando :Mad:

----------


## juanlo

A ver que se le va a hacer. :Frown:

----------


## Xuquer

> No hago más que referir lo que publican los periódicos.
> Según la comunidad de regantes del Delta la presencia de flamencos se ha multiplicado por diez en los últimos tres años.
> Los flamencos, en su búsqueda de comida en las zonas anegadas, que es como se planta el arroz, como bien sabrá Xuquer, remueven el fondo estropeando las plantaciones del mismo, con un perjuicio económico evaluado en este año de más de 6 millones de .
> Por cierto, hoy el Segre a su paso por Lleida iba salido de madre, lo cual indica que siguen desembalsando



Gracia por la aclaración Perdiguera  :Wink: 


No se puede tener todo, flamencos que es sinónimo de vida salvaje y poco contaminada en el Deltebre y no tener daños colaterales. Tendrán que buscar un equilibrio.  :Smile:

----------


## suer

Mantener los equilibrios a veces es dificil, es complicado compaginar la actividad humana y la vida salvaje o silvestre, pero se va consiguiendo, y creo que en el Delta se va consiguiendo, hay dispositivos para ello y tambien turnos de trabajo para conseguirlo.
Es cuestión de pasear un poco por la zona y dejarse llevar por la calma que se respira allí.

----------


## Xuquer

> Mantener los equilibrios a veces es dificil, es complicado compaginar la actividad humana y la vida salvaje o silvestre, pero se va consiguiendo, y creo que en el Delta se va consiguiendo, hay dispositivos para ello y tambien turnos de trabajo para conseguirlo.
> Es cuestión de pasear un poco por la zona y dejarse llevar por la calma que se respira allí.



Asi es, aquello es precioso, pero hay que ir con cuidado con los mosquitos que parecen aviones de combate  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

> Asi es, aquello es precioso, pero hay que ir con cuidado con los mosquitos que parecen aviones de combate 
> 
> salu2


tanto pedir agua, y el turia esta corto de embalses ya que muy habitualmente tienen que desembalsar agua ,como esta pasando ahora.

----------


## cantarin

> tanto pedir agua, y el turia esta corto de embalses ya que muy habitualmente tienen que desembalsar agua ,como esta pasando ahora.


Hola 

creo que existen algunos matices a esa afirmacion.

1º.- El Embalse de loriguilla está en obras y no puede subir de los 30 hm3, donde cabrian otros tantos

2º.- Ante la imposibilidad de retener se han ido recargando los acuiferos, cosa que ya esta completa.

3º.- Se aprobó destinar 25 hm3 a la albufera de Valencia en vez que lo hiciera el embalse de Tous, asi se aprovechaba el agua del Turia y se ahorrba la del Jucar.

Si aun así sobra agua, habrá que plantear alguna solucion para retener mas el agua. Pero creo que por lo menos se ha intentado buscar utilidad a ese agua.

----------

